# Uridine helps with anxiety



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

A substance called uridine helps with anxiety. It is found in beetroot. I discovered this literally a couple of minutes ago. Other foods help with serotonin and dopamine production - inadequate serotonin and dopamine is a prerequisite for social phobia.

This link contains information about uridine, and also foods which help with other things, such as serotonin and dopamine:

http://www.processedfreeamerica.org...ory&layout=blog&id=37&Itemid=72&limitstart=15


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, nice find. :clap

Now to put it to the test.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry, I read this as "Urine helps with anxiety".


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Sorry, I read this as "Urine helps with anxiety".


Haha, It does seem strange the first time you read the word Uridine. Although, It's not hard to believe that some people may be that desperate enough to try it, lol.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> A substance called uridine helps with anxiety. It is found in beetroot. I discovered this literally a couple of minutes ago. Other foods help with serotonin and dopamine production - inadequate serotonin and dopamine is a prerequisite for social phobia.
> 
> This link contains information about uridine, and also foods which help with other things, such as serotonin and dopamine:
> 
> http://www.processedfreeamerica.org...ory&layout=blog&id=37&Itemid=72&limitstart=15


These are for depression only. They don't do anything to social phobia or anxiety... according to the article, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Anyone try this ?


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

there are a few threads on the imminst boards about uridine+choline+dha+vitamins being a good nootropic and anti-depressant stack

here's one of the bigger threads: http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/51802-gpc-choline-uridine-dha/

i myself plan to try this out, either when i stop my current medication (zoloft) or when it levels off enough so i can separate the effects.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Started using TAU today. Definitely has a GABAergic effect. I feel more calm and relaxed. We'll see as the days go by.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Bump. This is a wonderful supplement. It helps one to feel more balanced and I have noticed improvements in memory recall, focus, concentration. I also feel like my anhedonia has lifted. I'm laughing more, I'm enjoying regular things more and I find it difficult to sit in front of my PC all day. I actually want to go out and do that. This really is one little marvelous supplement. Highly recommended.


----------



## rrhxiv (Nov 7, 2010)

Beggiatoa said:


> Bump. This is a wonderful supplement. It helps one to feel more balanced and I have noticed improvements in memory recall, focus, concentration. I also feel like my anhedonia has lifted. I'm laughing more, I'm enjoying regular things more and I find it difficult to sit in front of my PC all day. I actually want to go out and do that. This really is one little marvelous supplement. Highly recommended.


do you think this can safely be combined with Nardil?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Would eatting a whole beet have the same effect?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Would eatting a whole beet have the same effect?


The recommended dose is 500 - 1500 mg per day. I am not sure how much is in a beetroot.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Beggiatoa said:


> Anyone try this ?


Yes, I have the stuff on low rotation now. So once a day or once every couple of days. It's mixed in with a bunch of other vitamins, but yes, overall the whole vitamin combination seems as if it is beneficial. More energy, motivation, or anxiousness, as opposed to anxiety. Not so much in terms of physical energy, motivation and anxiousness though, perhaps. However mixing with a few other things at the moment and cannot isolate the effects to that single ingredient alone.

Wiki says...



> Harvard researchers report that supplementation in rats with a combination of uridine and EPA/DHA omega-3 fatty acids has antidepressant activity.[6]


I'm currently mixing with Fish Oil, and CDP Choline. Other vitamins as well, but those are probably the more relevant.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

From the posters this seems like a mini miracle, i must try. Idk, i do think alot of these processed foods play a hand in SA.. im trying to go vegan but i cant give McDonald's, taco bell and arbys xD also i try to look for products w the non gmo butterfly when im at the store.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Yes, I suppose I should try it myself (I am looking into it).


----------



## takrib (Mar 5, 2014)

the uridine stack taken regularly does help in modulating dopamine activity. It is not really a strong anxiolytic, but like the posters said before it can help some with depression and has virtually no side effects. 

Gut health is important to dealing with anxiety. Once I finish up classes and hopefully get some good income coming in I definitely plan to eat and be much healthier, budget is a limiting factor on a students budget though haha


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a question. Would that be found in canned beets as well?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

dcaffeine said:


> I have a question. Would that be found in canned beets as well?


Yes, I do not see why not.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is some more information:

http://www.spanimax.com/index.php/omega-3-and-uridine

Even though the main focus is on depression, it does mention that uridine helps with dopamine.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think the dietary sources are neuroactive. You would need something like uridine monophosphate or uridine triphosphate.


----------



## Donnydee (Jan 1, 2015)

*Not by itself, but....*

In my experience, uridine by itself didn't have any effect on anxiety, BUT when I took it with a benzo, there definitely was some sort of potentiation/synergistic effect. I believe it's because it's because uridine somehow affects gaba. I can't recall the study, but there is evidence for the gabaergic effect. For me, this was at a dose od 500mg uridine and .5mg of either klonopin or xanax.


----------

